# Need ideas for OH Demo markiting



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm doing a OH Demo for marking and need ideas the OH Demo's are April 11. I need ideas I think I'm doing it solo and I'm kinda scared. :O


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean marketing? What does the OH stand for?


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot what it stands for but yes it was Marketing Basically I have to Create a company,label, and try to sell my product to the judge.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

is it kinda like ag sales?


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

It stands for ornamental horticulture demonstrations and I'm doing hot Sauce and ornamental peppers and I have to make a label company marketing plan and I have to sell it to the judges I think we have to do it by April 27th.


----------

